

USA state-by-state per-capita Walmart vs. Starbucks - domnit
http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2008/03/starbuckswalmar.html

======
cstejerean
The map might be a bit misleading. In areas like Chicago there are a handful
of giant WalMarts serving millions of people. In areas with lower population
density there tend to be more stores (and less people). Take a look at the map
of population density by state:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:USA_states_population_den...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:USA_states_population_density_map.PNG)

The fact that WalMart originated in Arkansas skews the numbers for the south,
but for the rest of the country there is a clear correlation between
population density and stores per capita. Notice how California (12), Illinois
(11), Ohio(9), all have lower per capita WalMarts than North Dakota (47),
South Dakota (46), Montana (48), Wyoming (49).

The numbers in parentheses represents the state's place in terms of population
density.

------
phaedrus
This map makes me sad. I live in western Oklahoma, where the Starbucks to
Walmart ratio heavy favors cheap plastic crap over delicious trendy lattes.
Someone gave me a gift card for Starbucks for Christmas and I haven't even
gotten to use it yet because there aren't any for a 100 miles, but there's a
crappy Walmart on every corner.

~~~
domnit
How odd.

I was meeting my dad in NYC, waiting for him in a Starbucks, gave him the
corner it was on. He went to the Starbucks 1 block over. After waiting for me
a while, he asked an employee if there were any other Starbuckses nearby, and
got a whole list. See also the Simpsons [<http://www.snpp.com/episodes/3G04>].

------
dkokelley
I'd like to see the correlation between income and which businesses the masses
frequent.

I have a hunch that it will be similar, but it would be interesting to see
where the anomalies are.

